# Repticon Orlando



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

Anyone going to the Repticon Orlando this weekend? I might go and drop off some tree fern, ABG mix, and take a look around. Anyone offering anything?


----------



## luevelvet (Apr 1, 2009)

Blue_Pumilio said:


> Anyone going to the Repticon Orlando this weekend? I might go and drop off some tree fern, ABG mix, and take a look around. Anyone offering anything?


We'll be there, as usual. 

Which day are you attending?

Cheers!

Luis


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

Looking at Sunday. 

Cheers!




luevelvet said:


> We'll be there, as usual.
> 
> Which day are you attending?
> 
> ...


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

Hey luis just wanted to say thanks for helping me pick out those mossy leaf tails last orlando show. Both are doing really well.


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

They look awesome! 




c81kennedy said:


> Hey luis just wanted to say thanks for helping me pick out those mossy leaf tails last orlando show. Both are doing really well.


----------



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)

I will be there sunday but probably won't be bringing anything new home


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

I also have some male red devil crabs if anyone has a need for them in addition to ABG and tree fern panels. Perhaps just a few male vampire crabs. No females I'm willing to let go at the moment of either species....willing to trade or sell.


----------



## luevelvet (Apr 1, 2009)

Looking good Chris!! 

Luis


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

Luis & Nicole will have some tincs for sale from me. Not a lot....Cobalts, Powder Blues, and Saul Yellowbacks.

I won't be able to make it myself due to family obligations.


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

I'll be there on Sunday as well. Who knows what I'll be bringing home. I always end up with something from Luis.


----------

